# 2013 Bow Kill Thread, Post Pics of your kill here. Doe or Buck



## Realtree Ga

If the Moderators could make this a sticky, it would be greatly appreciated.  Post your pix here with a brief story!  Please don't reply to pictures posted on here so we can keep this an easy thread to scroll through all the kills of the season.  Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## HAWGDADDYY

well it turned out good and bad for me this morning, seen 5 does, shot 2 and found one.. the first one was a 28 yard shot, swhack!!! complete pass through ,double lunged her , went 15 yards before she expired, so the next doe wanted to stay around so i knocked another victory arrow and let it fly, it hit her way far back , but must have hit a good artery because we trailed blood for almost 2 hours. turned out pretty good for me this morning . wish all you guys the best of luck!


----------



## cole9174

Didnt see anything this morning, so I headed back this afternoon, before I left, I studied my pics that I had been getting, and had couple coming in around 630 just about every evening.... so I got up in the tree aroubd 4:15 uust waiting for 6:30 to get here... had this come in at 6:03... she  came in from the right stopped at (what I ranged) 28 yrds... she was quarted more than I would hoped for, now that I can think about it.... so I let the arrow fly.. I hit her solid, NO PASS THRU, arrow sticking out.... I hit her high and what I thought maybe tonfsr back as well.... so I just stopped and listened to her.... I heard her running through the woods then nothing.... so I waited.. got down wentbto whereni hit her..... NOTHING, NOT A SINGLE drop of blood!!!  I was oh man.... so I just walked to where I seen her go, I found 1 count it 1 drop of blood, that was about 20 yards away... long story short tracked her about 100 yrds piled up... arrow broken off...


----------



## Flaustin1

Broadhead?


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter

Posted my doe on another thread before I saw this thread. Shot her after 10 this morning. Only deer I saw. Double lunged her with a rage 3 blade, she went about 60 yards.i was almost asleep (work night shift) when I heard her walk up. She was 25 yards before I saw her pop out from behind a big tree. Let her walk by, got my bow in hand, shot her at 20 yards broad sided.


----------



## bamaboy

Doe came in with two other does around 11:30 am this morning. I had seen three deer by this time so that makes six deer with these three. I watched her come through some pretty thick bushes and then walk up to a shelf and start up a hill before she got the smell of the Bow Hunter's Fatal Obsession that was sprayed on the leaves around her and that gave me time to range her. She was 30 yards and quartering away so I put the 30 yard pin on her and released,swhack is all I heard!!! She ran through the thickest stuff I have seen in a while. Tracked her about 100 yards and there she lay. I was using a Black Eagle Carnivore arrow with a Bi-Polar broadhead. The arrow and broadhead combination was unbelievable,the blood trail was crazy,the broadhead flew straight and got the job done. I was shooting an Alpine Silverado Ventura bow set at 70lbs with a 27" draw length. This is the first time I have had success on opening day,it was a great day. My friend and I saw 16 deer today between the two of us. God gave us a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## Gasportsj7

passed on 10 does and an 8 pointer before I shot this nanny. I then shot another that was with this one because she hung around for another ten minutes ten yards from my stand. Doubled up on opening day. It was a good one!! Forgot to take a picture of the first one before I dressed and processed them.


----------



## killabig1

*Opener Double*

A great opening day for me! Got a doe in the morning in Gwinnett, and and 8 point buck in the evening in Dekalb. And its my birthday!


----------



## Gamikatsu

here's mine.

Bow: Obsession Knightmare 70 lb limbs set at 65 lbs
Arrows: Gold Tip Pro Hunters
Tips: Rage 2 blade Hypodermics (- scat, Scooby dooby dooby dooo waaa- MEAN!!!!)

Distance, 40 yds (ish, we'll call it 40-43)
arrow was never seen again... Still hunting (Stalking) on the ground so my arrows usually get lost every shot (gets expensive i know) especially in the thick stuff.  Deer went down in 60 yds or less, even with the bad shot.  took out the trachea, sliced it open bad, and took out a big artery/vein in the neck.  when i say the blood was everywhere, its an understatement.  Without further Ado, here he is!!!


----------



## buckdog1

My nanny from this evening.


----------



## Huntingposted

*Got a nice north ga 8*

Got this nice 8 on 9-15-2013


----------



## cole9174

Flaustin1 said:


> Broadhead?


Rage


----------



## SEW101

Got this 10pt  opening evening in Harris.


----------



## josh33

great pics keep them coming. For me nothing yet maybe this weekend


----------



## gcs

Is this thread just for Ga deer or for any bow kill anywhere?


----------



## triggerman357

My first ever bow kill.


----------



## QuackHead90

*9-15 slick head*

I got this 100 pound doe on the wma sunday morning eating crabapples. 20 yard shot with a rage 2 blade complete pass through  piled up less than 100 yards


----------



## ChristopherA.King

triggerman357 said:


> My first ever bow kill.



Congrats on your first


----------



## witchera

*Had a good opening week!*

Shot two does and a Button Buck that I mistaken for a big doe.  All were taken with my Mathew Heli-m Bow, using Rage two blades.


----------



## born2hunt99

120lbs boar. Bowtech Experience, NAP 2blade bloodrunner, carbon express arrow complete pass through the shoulder and he only made it 35 yards.


----------



## deerassassin22

*My Opening Day*

Well last night was the first night I have been able to get up a tree and well I stuck a doe.  Funny story I had to drag the dear, bow, rucksack 40lbs, and climber 25lbs up hill the whole darn way.  On my way out my only light broke so I decided to leave the deer next to some a tree in a clear cut about 75yards from the road and get the truck.  Walked up to the first road in what i thought was a straight line from my deer dropped my bag to mark it and walked further up hill and got my truck.  So after I moved the truck down parked where I left my bag so I can put lights out in the woods to find my deer easy right?  Nope couldn't find it at all after looking 45minutes.  So I can home got my wife and a buddy and some lights drove all the way back out my buddy found it about 100yards from road walkd right to it.  AMAZING  moral of my opening day experience don't leave your deer unmarked.  Suck part is got to back out and find my Hooyman saw.    So to the deer Shot 12.7yards, 25feet up with 100gr RAGE YEP RAGE Hypodermic piled up 30yards later.  Pic 2 is entery last pick is exit.


----------



## mcarge

Wyoming 8 pointer


----------



## meathunter89

9-22-2013. Doe shot at 25 yards with original muzzy 3 blades out of a diamond rock. Coming to muscadines at 7:30 A.M.


----------



## Flaustin1

*Tuesday the 17th*

Public land does.  They were coming to a white oak that was dropping.  The first one was a 5yd shot.  She made it 80yds.  The second was a 35yd shot.  She went 20yds then down.  Elite GT 500 and Thunderheads.


----------



## zfish11

*First deer of the season*

Shot this doe at ten yard with my new bear method. Smoked her only my second bow kill and first deer with my bear!!!!


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter

*Doe #2*

No picture but I killed my second deer of the season this morning. It was a nice 1.5 yr old doe. Like the first one I got she had no milk in her bag so I guess either she didn't get bred or lost her fawn. This one came from northeast Hall Co. Shot it at 9:05 am. It was the only deer I saw. I've hunted 5 mornings so far and saw 3 does, 1 fawn, 6 pt, spike and a high racked big bodied buck that I couldn't tell for sure how many points he had. It wasn't quite day light when the big buck walked by in a thicket edge. One more morning to hunt then I've got to work 10 of the next 11 shifts, it'll be The last week of bow season before I have another few days to hunt in a row. Two does so far the season is starting off good.
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## gcs

*2013 Colorado Bull*

Here is my 2013 Colorado 5x5 bull. This was a DIY public land hunt. I shot it at 15 yards and it went down just out of sight. I was using a Hoyt Carbon Element paired with Rage Hypodermic.


----------



## Corey J

15 yards with a Rage Hypodermic! Shredded one lung!


----------



## Gerrik

got this one last week. My first with a bow


----------



## rnfarley

First bow buck


----------



## Sterling

Finally got one last afternoon using a Matthews FeatherMaxx and doubled up using a 3blade Rage that dropped her in her tracks, but followed up with a 3blade GrimReaper in the boiler room to finish her off quickly. She was a biggun!





[/IMG]


----------



## kevincox

Shot this 8pt Sat at 8am hunting along a creek and persimmon trees. 32 yd shot, 60 yd recovery


----------



## Phshunter10

*#1 down*

Shot her Saturday evening... First one of my first bow only season!! She is not the biggest but I need meat for the freezer!!


----------



## QuackHead90

*Double in Bleckley*

I checked my cam yesterday on a small tract of land here at home that i have permission to hunt and the does had been making a routine every morning for the past three days. I got in the tree a little late this morning(630) but i knew the deer hadnt been coming in until after 7 so i wasnt too worried. At 745 i looked around and had a mama and 2 small ones coming in. I shot the big doe at 15 yards and thought i shot under her. The little ones came back at 8 and then at 810 another big doe came in and i drilled her at 15 yards. The first doe made it 62 yards and the second made it 190 yds(one lung and liver). My cousin wanted to work his blood dog so he came and tracked them with no problem.


----------



## KennesawLawMan

*Cobb Co. Kill*

Cobb County
Sept. 30, 2013
24 yard shot, Rage 100 gr. 2-blade. 
50 yard recovery
Best archery Buck yet!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

First kill with my homemade hickory selfbow and wooden arrows I made.


----------



## trubluau

QuackHead90 said:


> I checked my cam yesterday on a small tract of land here at home that i have permission to hunt and the does had been making a routine every morning for the past three days. I got in the tree a little late this morning(630) but i knew the deer hadnt been coming in until after 7 so i wasnt too worried. At 745 i looked around and had a mama and 2 small ones coming in. I shot the big doe at 15 yards and thought i shot under her. The little ones came back at 8 and then at 810 another big doe came in and i drilled her at 15 yards. The first doe made it 62 yards and the second made it 190 yds(one lung and liver). My cousin wanted to work his blood dog so he came and tracked them with no problem.



Did you shoot her in the face or am I seeing things?


----------



## deerassassin22

That what it looks like to me also.


----------



## SC Hunter

No pictures but last monday I was able to get my first one with a bow after killing piles with a gun. Had a group of deer coming in every morning around 8 and had a 1.5 yr old doe come out at 7:20 and she got my heart pumping so I took the shot. I shot her with a matthews switchback 70lb draw using muzzy 4 blade. I hit her high but got both lungs at 17 yrds. She ran about 60 yrds and died. I am loving bow hunting now it definitely gets the heart pumping.


----------



## QuackHead90

no she had her head across her body and just clipped it but didnt throw it off


----------



## QuackHead90

*Doubled on wma hogs*

My cousin texted me yesterday needing my help tracking and dragging a hog. we found his hog and was taking his stand off when we heard some hogs. We started the stalk and we got onto a group of boars chasing a sow. I was using his bow and he only had two arrows. There was 3 over 200 pounds and a lot of 100 pounders. I drew on one that was 250 but hit a tree. They didnt spook so i drew back and smoked a 100 pound boar. He dropped on the spot. His was 165 live.


----------



## XJfire75

On the board finally! First one with a bow in a few years. 

26 yards slightly quartered to. 1 lung and liver. Down in 40 yards and bumped her another 40 but dog got on her quick. 

GT500 28/65
HT-2s and T3

Blood and stomach contents at sight of shot and pool of blood where she was bumped from but no other blood to be found. Idk. 

Arrow logged into log after complete pass through  







Deer dog and doe. 






Good hole. Both were this size. Prolly 2" wide. 





Came out passed the tree to the far left and came angling towards me to the thicket line eating on greenery right before dark. Sure am glad I changed sights. Diggin my new MBG Ascent.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Killed morning of Oct 2nd.. Qtr away shot, ran 5o yards and died in creek 100gr slick trick mags.


----------



## devolve

second day of the season. from the ground. full velvet


----------



## BBowman

My nephew's first deer with a bow. Killed in Waycross.


----------



## BBowman

We call him the "redneck ninja".


----------



## zfish11

Got my second deer of the season shot her at 25 yards bounce lung shot!!! Got her with my new bear!!!


----------



## Sterling

#2 for the freezer!


----------



## Payton Everett

Shot this doe this morning in Taylor. The rage did it's job!


----------



## jeremy1217

congrats guys !!!!!


----------



## work2play

*9/27/13 8pt*

6:15pm NE wind 87*
12yd quartering - fell 50 yds behind stand
Z7Mag 56lbs Rage Hypodermic
3 1/2-4 yr old 140lbs barrier island marsh 8pt


----------



## Chadx1981

Nice deer


----------



## jsav

I got this doe around 7 yesterday afternoon with a rage hypodermic, so far I am 3 for 3 with them and liking them alot. She made it about 40 yrds.


----------



## DawgMedic

Rage at 35 yards.... never took a step


----------



## nx95240

gcs said:


> Here is my 2013 Colorado 5x5 bull. This was a DIY public land hunt. I shot it at 15 yards and it went down just out of sight. I was using a Hoyt Carbon Element paired with Rage Hypodermic.



very nice..I need to do this.. If you can pm me and tell me about your hunt . would like a lot to hear about it. thanks brian


----------



## hold em hook

First ever bow kill!  It took 3 years glad to have that monkey off my back.  Shot was less than 10 yards entered high exit low but the Hypodermic tore him up!


----------



## northganoodling25

40 yards with Z7X and slick truck... Made it 40 yards


----------



## northganoodling25

Slick trick


----------



## doubleA

*Nice one takes a dirt nap*

My buddy got this one tonight, posting it for him.  35 yard shot RamCat broadhead.


----------



## doubleA

*Nice one takes a dirt nap*

Buddy got this one tonight, posting for him. 35 yard shot RamCat broadhead


----------



## killabig1

Hunted a new spot for the first time in Gwinnett. Two does show up at 7:40am and I shoot one. Then the other one comes back twenty minutes later. Shot her too.  They field-dressed 95 and 105 pounds (weighed at processor). My third and fourth bowkill of the season.  Shot with Muzzys.


----------



## zfish11

*First buck with my bow!!!*

Shot my first buck this morning with my bow he was 30 yards and I smoked him!!!!


----------



## 7mm mag 06

First hunt of the season. 25 yard shot with the DXT and slick trick 100gr. She didn't go 50 yards.


----------



## Ruger Theory




----------



## the ben pearson hunter

Middle Tennessee longbow spike shot on a non quota wma hunt. First buck with the bow and my third longbow deer.
He was only a 1.5 year old but he dressed about 80lb. Not bad for an acorn fed deer.


----------



## ga boy bowhunter2

my first buck of the season


----------



## DSGB

First of the year and best bow kill to date. 

Killed on 10/24/13
Russell County, AL
'08 PSE Stinger
Slick Trick Standard 100gr.


----------



## SELFBOW

I have a wall full of big racks and a stack in the corner.
This one w an osage bow I made myself is the one Im most proud of. I was on the ground in a rivercane thicket when I shot him....

I have less than $40 in this bow lol


----------



## mylastnameisHUNTER

*Best buck to date with bow*

Shot this 14" wide 6 point on nov. 9 around 4:30 about 20 yards away.  3 blade rage got em.


----------



## hansel

My first buck with a bow


----------



## ml4x4

Some great deer on here, congrats to all.
Posted this on the Coweta Co thread but since it's a bowkill I figured I'd post it here as well...

Shot him Nov 24, 2013 9am @ 28 yds quartering away about 20' up in a climber.  The arrow Penetrated about 18”.  I shoot a Mathews ZX7, carbon express Maxima Hunter 250’s with a total weight of about 353 gr including a 2 blade 100gr rage broad head @ 278 fps. with a 68lb draw weight.  I was surprised at first it didn’t pass through but it got lodged in the opposite shoulder bone since it was quartering away.  The right lung was destroyed when the processor opened him up.  The broad head survived well with no damage at all.

He only ran about 65yds before piling up and the blood trail was plentiful and easy to follow with some places along the trail with large fist size stains on leaves.

The entrance wound was about 3.5” wide.

He has 7” brow tines and 10” G2’s.


----------



## sharpshot125

Nice Bucks Guys!
Finally got a buck with my bow! Took this nice old 8pt Saturday night (11/30) right at dark and I busted him. 25yd shot...one lung and top of the heart.... ran 15yds and piled up.


----------



## snake reaper

*My hunt of a lifetime*

I won a trip with nap and heartland bowhunter . To Illinois this year. I know it's not a ga buck but I well I won it threw face book and talk them into letting my wife come with me to set in blind and on stand. We arrived on Sunday picked a spot between 2 bean fields and a corn field on a creek. Me and my wife sat in the blind on Sunday evening. The farmer ended up coming and cutting the field while we were in the blind right behind us across the creek. The next morning we decided that we would hunt the same blind we got in the blind well before daylight because the had some pics of a high 8 point and a real wide 9 on the trail cameras at this blind . So it got daylight at about 7:20 were u could see good enough to shoot . So I decided to grunt a few times right after I did my wife said she seen something move. We look with the bumps and nothing just as I put them done I could see the bucks eye then his y'all rack I told my wife it was the tall 8 and he was walking in fast to the blind . He walk within 10 yards if the blind. Facing me there was a small bunch of bushes he decided to walk around , as he did I drew my bow and at 15 yards I light him up with a nap trophy tip kill zone . He went about 75 or 100 yards from the blind and pulled up. But he wasn't the tall 8 he was a main frAme 10 with a one in 11 point 2 one in kickers and the 14 point broke off . He was scored as a 10 point at 162 2/8 . And 290 pounds on the hoof. But the mist special thing about the hunt. Was I got to share it all with my wife. Now she is hooked wanting to kill here one now . Oh ya one other thing is the trail cam infront off the blind got the fist pic of the deer that they had of the buck 2 min before I got the shot at him. They had never seen this deer on the farm before that day.


----------



## snake reaper

Pics


----------



## snake reaper

More pics


----------



## JourdanD

8 pointer form 11-14-13


----------



## hardhuntinhonkey

best deer to date. bow kill at 30 yards. watched a buddy miss him twice before he trotted over to me. i made my shot count. quatering away took out both lungs and the deer made it about 70 yards. has a goofy rack. 5 on one side with 3 on the other.


----------



## Al Bowman

*2013 Iowa Hunt*

I was lucky to draw an Iowa tag this year. The Iowa doe was shot with a chisel tip extreme 2.3" rage. The Iowa buck was shot with a 2" two blade rage.


----------



## bukhuntr

*First Buck with a Bow  Opening Day, evening hunt.*

Ranged at 35 yards.  Double lung.  Hoyt Spyder 30.


----------



## Stryker

*Best Bow Buck to Date*

11-11-13 schuyler co. Illinois Mathews Z7 extreme 100 gr Ramcat


----------



## chenryiv

I was blessed in 2013.  Here are a couple.


----------



## oldfella1962

Henry IV trads it up with plaid shirts! 
Nothing wrong with the modern realistic Realtree Mossy Oak etc. made in that plasticy feeling material (what is that anyway?) but I'll take 100 percent cotton flannel anytime.
Obviously it works for him.


----------



## wallslee

Killed this one in Clarke County on December 17th (my birthday). Inside spread 18 1/4 inches. Saw him in November with some doe's but he was to far off then. Got lucky and caught him cruising in the post rut. Shot numerous doe's as well. Had a great season.


----------



## bullardsls1

Killed this 9 point jan 1st last day of season . first deer with my new insanity. was gonna shoot the first doe that walked up and then he came in at 38 yards .the shwacker went in high and came out just right the deer went down in sight . Not the biggest buck but my best bow buck by far


----------



## Grizzly Fisher

*first buck with bow*

Got my first buck October 26 2013 @ 9:15 am Here's a picture on my trail cam right before he met his maker.


----------

